# For those with CPAPs: what kind of mask do you have?



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi.  I had a sleep study last night and it looks like I'll be getting a CPAP in the near future. I know there are different kinds of masks: nose, mouth, nose and mouth. I hear that nose and mouth is best, especially when one is sick and cannot breathe through one's nose. Also if one sometimes sleeps with one's mouth open, which I sometimes do. 

I also have rosecea and don't know if it will exacerbate that. Please give me your opinions and experiences, suggestions, etc, so I can make a more informed decision. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 28, 2007)

I have nasal pillows that fit just under your nose. I think Sandie's is a full nose/mouth mask. I'm not a mouthbreather at night, so the nasal pillows worked for me.

My boss developed rosacea AFTER getting his CPAP and using the nose/mouth mask. The CPAP saved his life and the rosacea is a small price to pay for it. 

BBMe knows a lot about CPAPs. She can really help you a lot Tina. 

Good luck!





Tina said:


> Hi.  I had a sleep study last night and it looks like I'll be getting a CPAP in the near future. I know there are different kinds of masks: nose, mouth, nose and mouth. I hear that nose and mouth is best, especially when one is sick and cannot breathe through one's nose. Also if one sometimes sleeps with one's mouth open, which I sometimes do.
> 
> I also have rosecea and don't know if it will exacerbate that. Please give me your opinions and experiences, suggestions, etc, so I can make a more informed decision. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 28, 2007)

These are the nasal pillows that I have.....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 29, 2007)

I just answered this in the other thread, but I'll say it again here.
I have the mask that fits over your nose only. I have tried other masks like the one Violet has and the full face mask (because I'm a mouth breather too) but I've found that the one that goes over my nose only works best for me.
I also wear a chin strap to keep my mouth closed (sometimes it seems to work other times I'm not so sure), otherwise my mouth gets really dry sometimes. And I wear a little soft piece of cloth under my chin in the strap otherwise I get really sweaty there and break out. I also use mouth moisturizing gel sometimes too. There are all sorts of creams or strap covers to help people who have skin problems while wearing the masks. I'm sure you will find tons of stuff online, but try and not let it overwhelm you.
Welcome to the world of CPAPs, who knew there were so many accessories to go along with them! lol




On another note..WOO HOO, I just broke 100 on my posts!


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are the nasal pillows that I have.....



my friend Juanita has these also, she said they were the most comfortable.


----------



## GenericGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina,

I currently use a Respironics ComfortLite 2, with nasal pillows (you can also use the same headgear with the nose mask; it's a quick change, thanks to a clever bayonet mount-type system.)

This is the least restrictive headgear I've found so far -- your sleep clinic should be able to help you find what's best for you. Don't hesitate to ask them for help if things aren't working out just right for you; they should be used to it!

Good Luck...


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you! 

Vi, that looks like it would tickle. Does it?

Congrats on busting 100, Jersey.


----------



## saucywench (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina, I've always used the nasal mask. I do find that sometimes I breathe through my mouth and, when I do, I somehow awaken from the dryness of my throat and manage to adjust to finish the rest of my sleep. Despite that, I'm very comfortable otherwise with the nasal mask and can't see me wanting to try the nasal pillows or full nose/mouth mask. I do have to say, though, that I do get a little worried whenever I have sinus congestion but somehow it has never presented a big problem. Perhaps the air helps to clear the sinuses?

This is the mask I've been using for a few months now. I don't like it. 
View attachment 28074

The forehead bridge, although flexible, is too rigid from what I'm used to (gel), and the bottom of the nose part always seems to want to take part of my upper lip with it. Plus, although the headgear part (straps) were touted as convenient for removal (say, if you needed to get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom), I found that the little black snap/hook things (see image) came undone too easily, and I would sometimes have to turn my lamp back on (after getting into bed and donning the mask) to see in order to hook it back on.
View attachment 28075

This is the mask that I have been using since I was diagnosed 6 years ago. I think I've gone through about 4 or 5 of them, and just thought I'd try a newer model when I needed to replace my last one. I prefer this type because the gel is much more soft and pliable than the other type...although, if you adjust the straps too tightly, you do have to beware of what I call the 'chakra' effect--a red indentation in the middle of your forehead that can sometimes last several hours into the day.

On other thing to beware of: with both of these types of masks, I find the plastic between the forehead and nose part to be fairly flimsy and easy to break (on the older one, also the piece above the forehead gel blob (like that technical term?  My last one broke there and I just snapped the forehead part all the way off and continued to use the nasal part until I got the new mask.) Even though my insurance allows for me to buy a new mask every six months, I usually try to get more usage of them than that. Just be aware, when handling your mask, that this part of the mask is not as sturdy as the rest of it. In other words, I'd advise you not to leave it lying on the bed and accidentally roll over on it.  Oh, and another thing that came to mind as I was looking at the images--although I am quite used to the hose and it doesn't bother me to have it dangling about me (I don't even have a problem with turning over), it does sometimes seem to help if you swivel the hose upward, toward and over your head, once you have the mask on. If you fidget while you sleep that may help to keep it out of the way.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

This is mine:

Resmed Ultra Mirage Full Face Mask & Headgear -- SKU 6060X -- sz medium







http://www.cpapsupplyusa.com/Resmed-Ultra-Mirage-Full-Face-Mask-Headgear-6060x.aspx


I like this one. I prefer the full face. But next time I want the cushiony comfort gell. If you get a full face mask be sure the person fitting you knows what they are doing. The first guy gave me one that was too big. The second woman fit me with a medium it is much better. I hated the nasal pillows.


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

I forsee some teasing from Eric on this one the first time he sees me with it on. Maybe longer. I also forsee some Darth Vader impersonations. Then again, he has to have _some_ way to get me back for my somewhat constant torturing of him.  

Wow. Sandie, doesn't it feel like it's swallowing your face? 

Do they let you try different types on before you decide on one? It sounds like the gel ones are definitely best, which ever model I would choose.

That full face one would definitely make it tougher for Eric to kiss me goodbye in the morning, when he leaves for work. :kiss2: 

I've heard that the idea of these are difficult, and that they aren't easy to get used to, but that once you have it and feel the difference, a person could only get it away by ripping it from the person's cold, dead hands.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

No it's very comfy. I needed one night to get used to it. But I also used a nasal only mask. The mask itself was very comfy but the strap to hold your mouth shut made me feel claustrophobic.




Tina said:


> I forsee some teasing from Eric on this one the first time he sees me with it on. Maybe longer. I also forsee some Darth Vader impersonations. Then again, he has to have _some_ way to get me back for my somewhat constant torturing of him.
> 
> Wow. Sandie, doesn't it feel like it's swallowing your face?
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 29, 2007)

The mask I use and like is the exact same one in the first pic of her post that SaucyWench uses and hates.
Everyone is different, you just have to find which one is right for you and the only way to really do that is to try them out.
When I had my sleep test I was given the mask I now use. There was a full face mask to try but the tech said try this first and see how it goes. I guess it went pretty well since I never tried the full mask.
I don't know if it was my insurance or the hospital that I went to when I took the test but I did not have a variety of masks to try. Even with the company that delivers my CPAP supplies I do not have the option of trying a mask first. Once I open it, it's mine. And they only really supply 3 kinds.
That could all be because of my crappy insurance though. But thank God that crappy insurance paid for a CPAP!


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> No it's very comfy. I needed one night to get used to it. But I also used a nasal only mask. The mask itself was very comfy but the strap to hold your mouth shut made me feel claustrophobic.


Does it still? And what if you suddenly have to sneeze?

True, Jersey, better than nothing. 

I have smothering issues and hope that it won't make me feel too claustrophobic.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> Do they let you try different types on before you decide on one? It sounds like the gel ones are definitely best, which ever model I would choose.




Insurance picked up the tab for the CPAP and the warranties took care of the rest. The mask and CPAP machine are covered under separate warranties, the CPAP covered for a year and the mask for 90 days. When I got my CPAP they gave me the nose mask that Saucy posted. After a while when I found I just couldn't get it to sit well I called the company and they swapped it out for the nasal pillows and the warranty covered the swap. They do a fitting to make sure everything is the right size, then they show you how to use it, put it together, clean it, etc. The CPAP itself broke and they swapped the faulty part out pronto. Yay for warranties! You would have to check with your insurance plan to see what it covers but I believe my insurance covers medical equipment with a value up to 'X' amount. The CPAP falls underneath that value and I'm in the process of asking for an extra mask, a full face one for in case I get sick and can't breath through my nose. If insurance won't pay then I will purchase one on my own. Check your insurance coverage.

As far as the nose pillow, the pillow attachment comes in three sizes. If it is well fitted you shouldn't have any problems with air leakage or discomfort.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 29, 2007)

No, not at all... it's actually quite comfortable. 




Tina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Vi, that looks like it would tickle. Does it?
> 
> Congrats on busting 100, Jersey.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 29, 2007)

Attachment 28074

I use this mask, and I like it so much that I have been coddling it through all sorts of breakage. Like she mentioned, the part that attaches the forehead bit to the mask is fragile, mine broke long ago but I have it taped together. I also find that it works best if the hose is turned so it goes up over the top of the pillow. To that end, I took an elastic hair tie and secured the hose into the position where it points up. It works really well, I never get tangled in the hose. Also, the parts where the headgear snap into the mask have broken on mine, so I use the hairties to keep the headgear attached to the mask. I think it might be time for me to get a new mask,:doh: but I like the one I have so much. I don't have any issues with skin problems because I keep the thing very clean. I love my C-PAP. I have never, since 2002, slept without it. Not even a nap.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 30, 2007)

Below is an illustration of the general type of nasal pillow setup that I have.I really like the way the hose comes from over the top of the head, instead of the side...no getting tangled in the hose as I toss and turn.

I first tried the nasal masks, but could not make them work...I have a weird structured nose bridge, and non of them would seal up on it unless I had them strapped down so tight that within days I had serious skin abrasions at the contact points.

I'm one that has mouth breathing problems. I used a chin strap for years, and that helped a bit. When I got my last replacement headgear it did not come with the chin strap, so I had to order it separately...meanwhile I got used to sleeping without one, and never put it on. I'm due for another headgear change, and I'm going to go with the chin strap again. I would love to use one of the full face masks, but I'm not sure how well one would fit, and I can't afford trial and error.

I need a new BiPAP to...mine's about a year of use beyond it's supposed life span...but that's another matter all together. 

View attachment apnea gear.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Sep 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are the nasal pillows that I have.....



This is the one I was first put on when I got my machine. I ended up having to change to the full face mask, because I sleep with my mouth open. 
I tried to use the chin strap, but I ended up taking the whole gear off in my sleep. 
With the face mask, I sleep with no problems. Well, other than the fact I like to chew on my fingers when I sleep and sometimes nature takes over.  

Tina, if you sleep with your mouth open, go for the full face mask. Although I've not used them before, I'm real fascinated with the gel masks. They look so comfortable!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Tina...........I have used the full facial mask and also the nasal pillows. Just a few months ago I finally changed to one specifically for those that sleep on their side.......I cannot remember the name but as soon as I get my cell phone out of the car later today; I will take a picture and post! It works the best for the way I always sleep on my side! I LOVE it!

It really just depends on how you sleep..........."your own milage may vary!" kind of thang! 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

You're all so great for posting your experiences and advice for me. I feel like now I'll know more when I go in for the machine.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the same nasal pillows as Vi. I had used masks for years (had a cpap since 1998) but they leaked around my eyes. I have never tried the full face mask.

I love the nasal pillows. I've been using them for about a year.

My insurance co. used to cover 2 sets of head gear a year, but I just found out that now they cover 4. 

Also I can get a new CPAP every 5 yrs. I just got the cutest, tiniest, most portable one ever this summer.

It only took me one night to get used to my original CPAP and I love it!


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a Respironics Comfort Gel


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2007)

You and D can swap tips T. How long did they say it would take to get you hooked up? D says they told him 2 weeks but I swear that's not what the tech said when I was there. He is *so* looking forward to a decent night's sleep. I hope_ I_ can sleep in the thundering silence.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Friday, the guy didn't know. I tried calling the sleep doc on friday but they went home early, so I'm going to call tomorrow and see what they say.

Imfree, I'm not sure if I could sleep with something that big on my face. How long did it take you to get used to it?


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Friday, the guy didn't know. I tried calling the sleep doc on friday but they went home early, so I'm going to call tomorrow and see what they say.
> 
> Imfree, I'm not sure if I could sleep with something that big on my face. How long did it take you to get used to it?



My oxygen saturation was very low and my vital capacity was 33% when I got my BiPap and mask. My mind and body accepted the machine and a full face mask in 3 days because it was a survival need for me. I was falling asleep at the wheel and would drop off to sleep sitting down at times.
My vital capacity was 85% when I was tested this past Tuesday.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 1, 2007)

My mask looks just like the one Imfree has on. I got used to mine pretty quickly. 
I don't know how your insurance or doctor works but I had to first go to the hospital to have the sleep study done to determine if I had sleep apnea and then I had to go back for another study to see at what level (is that the right word?) to set the CPAP and try out the mask. Mine is set at 8 I believe.
The first time the tech put the mask on me I felt very claustrophobic. Then when she had me lay down with it on I felt really claustrophobic! I said I felt like I was laying in my coffin and somebody forgot to tell me I was dead.  I thought for sure I would never get used to the mask! 
In the beginning you might need to take a sleep aid or some machines (mine does) have a button you can press to 'amp up' your machine over time, where you start out at a lower pressure and it slowly goes up to your higher setting over something like a 20 minute period. This may give you time to fall asleep first. Or you might just have to talk yourself through it. I'm sure you'll get used to it fast. 
Some days I swear I just cannot get that mask adjusted right and I keep repositioning it again and again, but in the end I wouldn't give up my CPAP for anything. Ask anyone who uses one and I'm sure they'll tell you the same thing! 
Also, I heard that women seem to do much better with CPAPs, guys tend to freak out a lot more.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

This was my experience too. I had to go 2 times and my machine was set at 12. I love mine. 





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My mask looks just like the one Imfree has on. I got used to mine pretty quickly.
> I don't know how your insurance or doctor works but I had to first go to the hospital to have the sleep study done to determine if I had sleep apnea and then I had to go back for another study to see at what level (is that the right word?) to set the CPAP and try out the mask. Mine is set at 8 I believe.
> The first time the tech put the mask on me I felt very claustrophobic. Then when she had me lay down with it on I felt really claustrophobic! I said I felt like I was laying in my coffin and somebody forgot to tell me I was dead.  I thought for sure I would never get used to the mask!
> In the beginning you might need to take a sleep aid or some machines (mine does) have a button you can press to 'amp up' your machine over time, where you start out at a lower pressure and it slowly goes up to your higher setting over something like a 20 minute period. This may give you time to fall asleep first. Or you might just have to talk yourself through it. I'm sure you'll get used to it fast.
> ...


----------



## Friday (Oct 1, 2007)

David won't have trouble no matter what they give him I think because he wants it so bad. It's been years since he had a consistent, good night's sleep. We just didn't realize it. As far as _falling_ asleep, that man could fall asleep in the middle of Mardi Gras and don't think I've never held it against him.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

I tried both the nose-only and nose-and-mouth masks during my sleep studies. I did not like the nose-only, because I couldn't get used to the chin strap. I now use the nose-and-mouth mask that was too large for Sandie. It didn't take long to get used to it.

BTW, Tina - there are thw phrases you have to learn to say once you get your mask: "Luke - I am your father" and "This - is CNN".


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2007)

Ha!! Somehow, I kinda figured that, Wayne.  Do you and Sandie ever look over at each other and crack up?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 9, 2007)

Or how about lean over for a smooch :kiss2: and get tangled up?


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Heh. 

Hey, come to think of it, I'd imagine that kissing with a cpap on wouldn't really be possible, unless it was one of those little nose ones.


----------



## Friday (Oct 9, 2007)

The doc prescribed one of those nose only ones for D today. Said it's what he wears and advised we do our smooching before he puts it on.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Heh.
> 
> Hey, come to think of it, I'd imagine that kissing with a cpap on wouldn't really be possible, unless it was one of those little nose ones.



Not unless you want to blow Biggies eyeballs out.  The mask forces air through your nose and when you open your mouth the air escapes out of your mouth and down his throat possibly. Would be excellent for giving mouth to mouth. OOOH!! I wonder what would happen if the two of you had your masks on and kissed each other with the CPAPs in full blast!?! pstpxplztnx.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Heh.
> 
> Hey, come to think of it, I'd imagine that kissing with a cpap on wouldn't really be possible, unless it was one of those little nose ones.





Friday said:


> The doc prescribed one of those nose only ones for D today. Said it's what he wears and advised we do our smooching before he puts it on.





LillyBBBW said:


> Not unless you want to blow Biggies eyeballs out.  The mask forces air through your nose and when you open your mouth the air escapes out of your mouth and down his throat possibly. Would be excellent for giving mouth to mouth. OOOH!! I wonder what would happen if the two of you had your masks on and kissed each other with the CPAPs in full blast!?! pstpxplztnx.



Somewhere along my 10 years with CPAPs & BiPAPs, Pammie and I have figured out how to manage


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 9, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Somewhere along my 10 years with CPAPs & BiPAPs, Pammie and I have figured out how to manage




We ALL get extra points for CPAP creativity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Teehee) 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Somewhere along my 10 years with CPAPs & BiPAPs, Pammie and I have figured out how to manage



Necessity, the mother of invention.:happy:


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2007)

Friday said:


> The doc prescribed one of those nose only ones for D today. Said it's what he wears and advised we do our smooching before he puts it on.


I guess you'd better be careful, then.  


LillyBBBW said:


> Not unless you want to blow Biggies eyeballs out.  The mask forces air through your nose and when you open your mouth the air escapes out of your mouth and down his throat possibly. Would be excellent for giving mouth to mouth. OOOH!! I wonder what would happen if the two of you had your masks on and kissed each other with the CPAPs in full blast!?! pstpxplztnx.


Ha!! I've never heard of that before. Hmmm... could be interesting if we each had cpaps... 


Zandoz said:


> Somewhere along my 10 years with CPAPs & BiPAPs, Pammie and I have figured out how to manage


I may have to hit you up for tips, Z.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> I may have to hit you up for tips, Z.




Unfortunately the best tip I could give, I can't explain how I do it. I just discovered one day that I could somehow, with my mask on and air flowing, open my mouth without the air from the "machine" backwashing (for lack of a better term) out my mouth. If I relax, the air starts rushing out again. Once I stumbled on to the ability I started practicing doing it. Before long, kissing, talking, even taking meds while on the machine was no problem at all. <shrug>


----------



## gameguy (Oct 14, 2007)

I just recently had a sleep test and need to go back for another session for the CPAP. Thanks for the great thread. I feel much more prepared to go back and ask the right questions.


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

You're welcome, gameguy. And also, welcome, gameguy. I see you're rather new around these parts. 

I got a call friday but was out. The sleep study doc's office called and they received the analysis and wanted to make an appt. for me to come in. Going to call tomorrow. I'm hoping I will sleep better and that it will help several things that are just making me not feel like myself.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Ultra Mirage "Nasal Mask". I'm not sure what the "mirage" is as I still look like Snuffleupagus when I'm wearing it.

It is comfy. I'm a belly sleeper. so it takes some serious pillow adjusting before so I can get in a position that won't imprint the t-bar across the the top of the mask on my forehead. It is virtually useless if you have a sinus infection. Otherwise, I'm happy with my mask.


----------

